# WHMCS 6.01 is released



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2015)

We are pleased to announce the release of WHMCS 6.0.1.

 

Bug fixes I guess

 

release notes

 

also, 6.1 is "on its way"

 




> We have some very exciting plans ahead for version 6, and work is already underway towards the 6.1 release which will see the introduction of a number of new order form choices.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 16, 2015)

New order forms, about time...


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 16, 2015)

I love this from their blog comments:

Jay C. Burton • 2 hours ago

A 46.7 MB patch set from 6.0.0 to 6.0.1?!? WTF?

 

whmcs WHMCS Staff Jay C. Burton • 2 hours ago 

The /vendor/ directory we always have to ship in full since we don't track 3rd party vendor individual file changes, so the incremental files may appear quite large due to this.

 

Jay C. Burton whmcs • an hour ago 

And if there were no changes in that folder? Or are you saying there were also changes in that folder?

 

whmcs WHMCS Staff Jay C. Burton • 31 minutes ago 

The folder will always be included, regardless of if there are any changes or not.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 16, 2015)

"But for the love of God man, are any files changed in that directory or not?!?"

"It'll always be included, no matter what."


----------



## AMDbuilder (Jul 16, 2015)

Lazy...


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2015)

will WHMCS be supporting v5.3 with security fixes? or will 6.x become necessary when there's a problem?


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 16, 2015)

Bruce said:


> will WHMCS be supporting v5.3 with security fixes? or will 6.x become necessary when there's a problem?


They don't patch security updates on EOL versions, well they didn't for 5.2 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> They don't patch security updates on EOL versions, well they didn't for 5.2 if I remember correctly.


probably right, unless there's an urgent security issue found soon



> *Version 5.3* - End of Life Date: 31st October 2015


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> They don't patch security updates on EOL versions, well they didn't for 5.2 if I remember correctly.


5.3 should get extended support (LTS) and should not be EOL for another year... at least that's what a _responsible_ software vendor would do.

In other news, WHMCS will be providing patches only to 6.x.x


----------



## Bruce (Jul 17, 2015)

given that 6.0 is not yet accepted as production ready, it seems a bit unreasonable to EOL 5.3 in just a few months time. lets assume it will take another 2 months before it is generally accepted as being production ready, that's only a month to test and deploy your production WHMCS before you're abandoned (WRT security updates)

is this a push by WHMCS to force users into using 6.x whether they like it or not?

somewhat cynical view, but it's interesting that support costs went up on June 22, and weeks later 6.0 was released (July 7th)

info from WHMCS:

http://docs.whmcs.com/Long_Term_Support


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 17, 2015)

Bruce said:


> given that 6.0 is not yet accepted as production ready, it seems a bit unreasonable to EOL 5.3 in just a few months time. lets assume it will take another 2 months before it is generally accepted as being production ready, that's only a month to test and deploy your production WHMCS before you're abandoned (WRT security updates)
> 
> is this a push by WHMCS to force users into using 6.x whether they like it or not?
> 
> ...


That's just how WHMCS do it  if you look at that table on the bottom the dates all vary 5.1 made in July 2012, was EOL in November 2013. This July it expires next July. They just want everyone on 6 as it's the first major release since cPanel took over. So if it's buggy or not you have no choice .


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm still reluctant to update. How breaky is it coming off of the 5.x branch?


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 17, 2015)

Husky said:


> I'm still reluctant to update. How breaky is it coming off of the 5.x branch?



Heard weird stuff  like modules garden modules aren't fully working, solusvm had to update their module.


Cron jobs breaking / piping breaking due to them moving the piping files.


FastCGI: Issue with WHMCS v6 on install and upgrade


Cron Jobs: WHMCS Cron Issues - 500 Error


TOS issue: WHMCS: Force clients to accept TOS doesn't work with PayPal Express?


Template issue: WHMCS Template Error (Might be an issue with a third party theme and not WHMCS)


WHMCS SQL Injection (don't believe it's patched 5.3 + 6.0): https://twitter.com/aboul3la/status/616589882077614080

There's a thread on LET with people complaining about stuff too, but that's all I know of.


----------



## Criot (Jul 17, 2015)

Regardless of when WHMCS 5.3 reaches end of life, PHP 5.4 will stop receiving security updates as of the 14th September, according to this: http://php.net/supported-versions.php


----------



## lbft (Jul 17, 2015)

RHEL7/CentOS 7 and Debian 7 will most likely keep supporting their packages of PHP 5.4 until those distro releases reach the end of their life cycle (RHEL7 doesn't end security support until 2024). Although obviously the backporting gets more limited as time goes on, there will still be security support for a long time yet for those distro packaged versions, long after the PHP team moves on.


----------



## Husky (Jul 17, 2015)

PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.7 (cli) (built: Mar 16 2015 20:47:39)
Copyright (c) 1997-2014 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.5.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2014 Zend Technologies
    with the ionCube PHP Loader v4.7.3, Copyright (c) 2002-2014, by ionCube Ltd., and
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.3, Copyright (c) 1999-2014, by Zend Technologies
Seems to work fine with WHMCS 5.3 so no issues with the 5.4 EOL here.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jul 20, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Heard weird stuff  like modules garden modules aren't fully working, solusvm had to update their module.
> 
> 
> Cron jobs breaking / piping breaking due to them moving the piping files.
> ...


Do you know if solusvm released a updated plugin yet? That's kind of what I've been waiting on. But I'm glad to see that I waited with all of the randomness that's been going on with the update.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 22, 2015)

NotHere said:


> Do you know if solusvm released a updated plugin yet? That's kind of what I've been waiting on. But I'm glad to see that I waited with all of the randomness that's been going on with the update.


Sorry for the delay mate, yeah they have a new update it came out a few hours after the release.


----------



## KeithVP (Jul 23, 2015)

Gonna hold off upgrading for quite a while. v6 is still pretty buggy atm..


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

So, to those of you who have upgraded: What are your thoughts? Happy with it so far?

I run a WHMCS install for managing the billing of advertisers but haven't upgraded yet since some comments here weren't super positive. Though upgrading is on my to-do list, just after I do everything else that is on my list as well...


----------



## AshleyUK (Jul 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> So, to those of you who have upgraded: What are your thoughts? Happy with it so far?
> 
> I run a WHMCS install for managing the billing of advertisers but haven't upgraded yet since some comments here weren't super positive. Though upgrading is on my to-do list, just after I do everything else that is on my list as well...



Upgraded when 6.0.1 come out, haven't had any major issues, had one add-on which was not fully compatible (Stripe Payment's) with the new client theme, however this is currently being worked on by the dev's of the add-on.

Apart from that yet to find any bug's that have caused me any issues...yet.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I may upgrade later today if I can find a free moment. Got a ton to do today!


----------



## Scudlayer (Oct 6, 2015)

MannDude said:


> So, to those of you who have upgraded: What are your thoughts? Happy with it so far?
> 
> I run a WHMCS install for managing the billing of advertisers but haven't upgraded yet since some comments here weren't super positive. Though upgrading is on my to-do list, just after I do everything else that is on my list as well...



I upgraded. Yes I'm happy to have upgraded, especially it's more easy to develop modules...


----------



## unixhost (Oct 19, 2015)

I upgraded few weeks ago. All works fine


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 19, 2015)

Husky said:


> PHP 5.5.9-1ubuntu4.7 (cli) (built: Mar 16 2015 20:47:39)
> Copyright (c) 1997-2014 The PHP Group
> Zend Engine v2.5.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2014 Zend Technologies
> with the ionCube PHP Loader v4.7.3, Copyright (c) 2002-2014, by ionCube Ltd., and
> with Zend OPcache v7.0.3, Copyright (c) 1999-2014, by Zend TechnologiesSeems to work fine with WHMCS 5.3 so no issues with the 5.4 EOL here.



PHP 5.6.13-0+deb8u1 (cli) (built: Sep  7 2015 13:38:37)
Copyright (c) 1997-2015 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.6.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2015 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.6-dev, Copyright (c) 1999-2015, by Zend Technologies

No problems with WHMCS v5.3 on PHP 5.6 either.

As WHMCS v5.3 EOL is 31st October 2015 most likely everyone will be "forced" to upgrade, as running your "core" system on an End of Life system doesn't seem to be a pretty good idea (even problematic from a legal point of view probably).

Right now, we are still evaluating if upgrading to WHMCS v6 or switching to Blesta is the better option - any toughts on this?


----------

